# surfer with yet another noob board question



## kook skywalker (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey folks,

I'm a surfer from Cocoa Beach Florida and I've never snowboarded before. I have an opportunity to go snowboarding this winter - but I'm on a serious budget.

With that in mind - I have a chance to get a bro deal from a local on on some older gear by trading a surfboard I have. Will this work - It doesn't have to be perfect - I've never snowboarded before, so I just want to get out and have fun! Not looking to do park or halfpipe style - long flowing carves - surf style, will be more my thing I think.

This is what he's got to trade:

GNU CHB 'wide' size 163 , with size large burton cartel bindings. It's a 2009 but it looks to be in perfect condition.

I'm 5'9 and 175 pounds, and I wear size 9-9.5 shoes, but I have really, really wide feet (EEEE) so I often end up getting size 10s if they don't have a wide enough toebox.

From most of what I read, I'm thinking this board is on the larger end of the spectrum for me. But will it work for learning. After ponying up for lodging, tickets, airfare etc I don't have the funds to purchase a more appropriate sized board, or rent one for a week.

So - will this work to learn on?

thanks in advance folks!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

kook skywalker said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm a surfer from Cocoa Beach Florida and I've never snowboarded before. I have an opportunity to go snowboarding this winter - but I'm on a serious budget.
> 
> ...


You definitely don't need a wide, but you're gonna spend a lot of time falling down, so it won't be the end of the world. Yes, you can learn on it. Your best bet would be if you can get lessons, but it sounds like they're not in the budget. Watch as many videos (snowboard addiction has good ones) as possible. Search for wrathfuldiety's little video demonstrating the pump and dump.


----------



## kook skywalker (Sep 19, 2015)

Deacon said:


> You definitely don't need a wide, but you're gonna spend a lot of time falling down, so it won't be the end of the world. Yes, you can learn on it. Your best bet would be if you can get lessons, but it sounds like they're not in the budget. Watch as many videos (snowboard addiction has good ones) as possible. Search for wrathfuldiety's little video demonstrating the pump and dump.


thanks Man! There's a ski/snowboard shop called Peter Glenns a few hours away that has some sort of treadmill type trainer. I thought about heading down there and doing that. Would that be worth it? I don't think paying for lessons at the resort is in the cards.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

kook skywalker said:


> thanks Man! There's a ski/snowboard shop called Peter Glenns a few hours away that has some sort of treadmill type trainer. I thought about heading down there and doing that. Would that be worth it? I don't think paying for lessons at the resort is in the cards.


I don't know about a treadmill trainer. Lots of folks train with a balance board, but if your a surfer, I'm not sure what that will gain ya. Watch the videos, do lots of visualization, and be prepared to fall.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Surf or skateboarders have some advantages. As Deacon said watch some videos. I suggest snowboard addiction snowboardaddiction.com


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Yo, Kook! I'm from Cocoa Beach! Surfed for years, even published a surf mag from there and ran a few contests in my day. I took up snowboarding because I got sick of New England winters and thought it would be like surfing -- it's not. Nothing like it. At least, not at first. It get to be a lot like it as you get better, and if that's the way you like to ride. Maybe we know each other (or maybe I know you parents!). Drop me a line, man! It would be fun to hit the mountains with another surfer for a change. All my damned friends are skiers -- talk about KOOKS!


----------

